
Aussie data mining firm snaps PayPal co-founder - nreece
http://www.smartcompany.com.au/start-up/20111107-aussie-data-mining-firm-snaps-paypal-co-founder-as-chairman-after-11m-funding-round.html
======
cf
Could you change the title to mention that its Kaggle? The company has been
featured on Hacker News.

------
jacques_chester
Their previous chairman was Dr Nicholas Gruen, one of Australia's most
prolific and entrepreneurial economists. He runs an economics consultancy,
chaired the Gov 2.0 inquiry and has a mortgage broking business on the side
(!).

He blogs at Club Troppo, one of the blogs I host: <http://clubtroppo.com.au/>

